# Hear Every Detail: Logitech Unveils Theater-Quality Surround Sound Speakers



## btarunr (Mar 9, 2011)

So you can hear every detail in your movies, games and music, today Logitech unveiled the Logitech Surround Sound Speakers Z906. Delivering 500 watts (RMS) of power, the Logitech Surround Sound Speakers Z906 are THX Certified, creating a theater-quality audio experience in your living room. 

"We're delighted to offer consumers a successor to the highly acclaimed Logitech Z-5500 Digital 5.1 Speaker System," said Mark Schneider, vice president and general manager of Logitech's audio business unit. "The Logitech Surround Sound Speakers Z906 are the logical evolution of surround sound speakers, and we're confident they will become an indispensable part of the living room."






*Powerful Audio - 500 Watt, THX-Certified Speakers*
The Logitech Surround Sound Speakers offer 500 watts (RMS) of power, delivering thunderous audio that can shake your house. Logitech's newest speakers have met strict performance standards to achieve THX certification - so you can be sure that your entertainment will sound the way it was meant to.

For your Dolby digital or DTS encoded soundtracks, onboard 5.1 digital decoding enables detailed surround sound - from the roar of the crowd to the footsteps right behind you. If you love house-shaking bass, the ported, side-firing subwoofer delivers 165 watts of pure, distortion-free bass. And the Logitech Surround Sound Speakers convert two-channel stereo into an immersive surround sound experience.

*Designed for the Living Room - Connect Up to Six Audio Devices*
The Logitech Surround Sound Speakers Z906 not only sound good, they are designed to fit into your existing living room setup. You can connect up to six audio devices simultaneously - including your TV, DVD, DVR, Blu-Ray player, Xbox 360, PLAYSTATION 3, Wii, iPod and even your PC or Mac laptop. And with its easy-to-read display and easy-to-stack design, the control console looks good with your home-entertainment system.

For your convenience, a wireless remote lets you control your listening experience without ever getting off the couch. And, wall-mountable satellites turn any room into a home theater.

*Pricing and Availability*
The Logitech Surround Sound Speakers Z906 are expected to be available in the U.S. and Europe in March 2011 for a suggested retail price of $349.99 (U.S.). Visit www.logitech.com or our blog for more information.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## btarunr (Mar 9, 2011)

Many Thanks to LAN_derf_Ha for the tip.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 9, 2011)

Finally a replacement for Z5500.


----------



## Mistral (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn, "even your PC or Mac laptop"? How about my desktop computer?

Now doubt those will be decent speakers. Reviews should be popping up soon.


----------



## PhysXerror (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn, those are nice!


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 9, 2011)

these arnt as exciting as i thort a z-5500 replacement should be... they dont look that special.


does it have HDMI?


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 9, 2011)

How they sound is water matters. My Klipsch speakers are 8 years old now, sooner or later they are going to need replaced. I don't want a downgrade!


----------



## erixx (Mar 9, 2011)

from their site 
Works with:
Computers, music players, TVs, Blu-ray™/DVD players and other audio sources with digital optical, digital coaxial, RCA audio or 3.5 mm out.
PlayStation®2, PLAYSTATION®3, Xbox 360® or Wii® using the AV cable that comes with your console


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 9, 2011)

I get the impression these aren't a revolution as much as a minor update. I suspect used Z-5500s will still be pretty pricey for a good while.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 9, 2011)

The fact that the digital decoder is built-in makes a huge difference.  Wish they mentioned what inputs are included... optical audio, digital audio, what else?

THX Certified... just like the two Klipsch 4.1 and 5.1 systems I've had for almost a decade.  Only sound will tell.


----------



## stupido (Mar 9, 2011)

I already use my z-5500 in the living room (optical cable from the digital TV box into z-5500) and really love it!
So indeed, where is the HDMI? and why the remote is still infrared?! where is the RF remote control (for google/wikipedia - search for ZigBee / RF4CE)?


----------



## xaira (Mar 9, 2011)

my x540 destroys this


----------



## erixx (Mar 9, 2011)

xaira said:


> my x540 destroys this



Mine too


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> The fact that the digital decoder is built-in makes a huge difference.  Wish they mentioned what inputs are included... optical audio, digital audio, what else?
> 
> THX Certified... just like the two Klipsch 4.1 and 5.1 systems I've had for almost a decade.  Only sound will tell.



Those 5.1's are hard to beat! Very clear, deep, accurate, and tight bass. Not to boomy when it should not be, but is when it should! Expensive, but considering how long you and I both have had them..... I think it was a good investment.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 9, 2011)

jpierce55 said:


> Those 5.1's are hard to beat! Very clear, deep, accurate, and tight bass. Not to boomy when it should not be, but is when it should! Expensive, but considering how long you and I both have had them..... I think it was a good investment.



+1, I've gotten a lot of use out of them, the 4.1's on my PC and the 5.1s for home theater.  Other than a mosfet or rectifier that needed to be replaced in the 5.1 subwoofer/amp, they've been awesome.  I have the Klipsch "Audio Tornado" for the Dolby Decoding part, and use an optical cable.  The digital cable produced a hum.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 9, 2011)

Still no tweeters?  Hello nasty highs.  I'll keep my Klipsch speakers for the time being.

It's nice they have multiple inputs though.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 9, 2011)

*Hear Every Detail: Go Buy A Decent Sound Card And A Pair Of Nice Headphones, Not Some Crappy 5.1 Sets*


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2011)

pr0n Inspector said:


> *Hear Every Detail: Go Buy A Decent Sound Card And A Pair Of Nice Headphones, Not Some Crappy 5.1 Sets*



Yeah, and my daughter with one ear is gonna wear headphones. :shadedshu At least with these she'd get positional audio.

What works for you won't nessecarily work for everyone.

Nevermind you've not even tried these, so you've got no idea about how good/bad they are, really.

might be two-way sattelites, from the looks of it.


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like a face lift more then anything the speakers themselves are the same which is a good thing.
Also they added another spdif optical or a pass through, added RCA input and moved all the connections to the sub instead of the control pod.



xaira said:


> my x540 destroys this




no not even close 

X540
2 x 7.4W front, 15.4W center, 2 x 7.4W rear 25W sub

z906/z5500
5 x 67W sats, 165w sub


----------



## erixx (Mar 9, 2011)

right, so its overkill unless you have a Sports-Dome : )

I mean, I have already to turn down the bass because i hear it easily from the lift or building entrance


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2011)

erixx said:


> right, so its overkill unless you have a Sports-Dome : )
> 
> I mean, I have already to turn down the bass because i hear it easily from the lift or building entrance



That's probably more an effect of your listening environment than it is your speakers.


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 9, 2011)

what good is a 5.1 system if you cant piss off the neighbors with it


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 9, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> what good is a 5.1 system if you cant piss off the neighbors with it



You sure you don't live next to me?


----------



## AsRock (Mar 9, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Still no tweeters?  Hello nasty highs.  I'll keep my Klipsch speakers for the time being.
> 
> It's nice they have multiple inputs though.



Yeah really like come on already even more so for $350 lol.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 9, 2011)

Master DTS or True HD support would make it more attractive.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 9, 2011)

DTS and dolby works only with optical toslink cable.

Nice design, not very elegant that volume controller is a bit silly.

How many inches are the sub ? 10' or 12' ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2011)

I think i will stick to the idea of getting some Denki Onkyo's when the time comes to get rid of my Z-5500's.

the new 'control pod' looks alright i suppose. but they probably got rid of the old one due to the amount of problems people were having with it. I have lost count of the many posts ive seen about the LEDs in the control pod dying after a few months of use (there have also been documented issues of the control pod overheating too, i think)


----------



## nemesis.ie (Mar 9, 2011)

DTS and Dolby will work fine with a coax digital connection too.

The HD formats are HDMI only though I believe.


----------



## Taskforce (Mar 9, 2011)

Onkyo 308 with some Polk monitor 40's and 30's (when on sale) would run in the same price range, sounds better and has HDMI DTS-MA and True HD.


----------



## Frick (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm still rockin' the Cambridge Soundworks dtt3500 i picked up at a flea market for €20 some years ago. Pretty solid.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 9, 2011)

I wish they'd put more in fideliy than raw power...


----------



## IceCreamBarr (Mar 9, 2011)

They are priced $549 in Canada and $399 in the US?  How does that make any sense?  The Canadian dollar is stronger.

I guess it's the same logic as many manufacturers sell Euro vs US at the same number value, but worth much more in Euro terms.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 9, 2011)

IceCreamBarr said:


> They are priced $549 in Canada and $399 in the US?  How does that make any sense?  The Canadian dollar is stronger.



So is your taxman's appetite.


----------



## IceCreamBarr (Mar 9, 2011)

btarunr said:


> So is your taxman's appetite.



No argument here - although you also won't get much of an argument from Canadians on the taxes we pay because we get so much for our taxes.  Piece of mind isn't free, it needs to be paid for (capitalist mentality I guess).  We don't like paying taxes of course, but our life style costs money (and we have one of the highest lifestyles in the world per capita).

So off topic on my end


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2011)

btarunr said:


> So is your taxman's appetite.



It's not taxes. It's retailer gouging, plain and simple. I pay a meager 5% in sales/import taxes. Taxes will be an additional charge ON TOP of that $549, taking it to over $600, depending on where in Canada you are.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 9, 2011)

IceCreamBarr said:


> No argument here - although you also won't get much of an argument from Canadians on the taxes we pay because we get so much for our taxes.  Piece of mind isn't free, it needs to be paid for (capitalist mentality I guess).  We don't like paying taxes of course, but our life style costs money (and we have one of the highest lifestyles in the world per capita).



But then Americans get the same/better quality of life with lower commodity prices / taxes. No arguments there. Like cadveca said, it's probably something rotten in the supply chain.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2011)

btarunr said:


> But then Americans get the same/better quality of life with lower commodity prices / taxes. No arguments there. Like cadveca said, it's probably something rotten in the supply chain.



Well, there's a bit more to it than that, IMHO. PC usage doesn't quite have the penetration in the US market that it does in the Canadian market, and as such, many things are priced lower in the US to help with adoption.

In Canada, with penetration of pc and associated devices so high, companies can afford to charge more, as chance of actually making a sale is dependant on many differnt things than in other markets.

We have recycling fees, environmental fees, taxes, and all the toher stuff, but none of that is rolled into retail pricing; it's all added on afterwords.

They are literally changring $150 more because, quite literally, they can. I'm sure that the price will ramin much higher too, as even the Z-5500's are that high as well, but i bought the set I had for much lower @ $279, after pricematching and such.

Personally, I'd rather spend the $50 in shipping to have it bought state-side!


----------



## IceCreamBarr (Mar 9, 2011)

btarunr said:


> But then Americans get the same/better quality of life with lower commodity prices / taxes. No arguments there. Like cadveca said, it's probably something rotten in the supply chain.



I'd love to have a new thread started on this one 

Back on the speakers - There is a new trade in service Logitech is offering.  I've got some 5.1's by Logitech that I wouldn't mind trading in if the payout was reasonable... can anyone comment on the payout?

Link: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/349/7077?WT.ac=ps|7041


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Mar 9, 2011)

IceCreamBarr said:


> I'd love to have a new thread started on this one
> 
> Back on the speakers - There is a new trade in service Logitech is offering.  I've got some 5.1's by Logitech that I wouldn't mind trading in if the payout was reasonable... can anyone comment on the payout?
> 
> Link: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/349/7077?WT.ac=ps|7041



To bad its only for US.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2011)

IceCreamBarr said:


> I'd love to have a new thread started on this one
> 
> Back on the speakers - There is a new trade in service Logitech is offering.  I've got some 5.1's by Logitech that I wouldn't mind trading in if the payout was reasonable... can anyone comment on the payout?
> 
> Link: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/349/7077?WT.ac=ps|7041





> Conditions
> This program only applies to Logitech products.
> *It is currently valid for private individuals living in the U.S.*
> This offer can be changed or discontinued at any time.
> This offer does not replace any of the on-going recycling and environmental compliance initiatives in which Logitech participates



*sigh* Seems like Europeans aint entitled to this trade up scheme  (tell me something i dont know - We're never eligible for anything)


----------



## IceCreamBarr (Mar 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> We're never eligible for anything



Although, you're a hop, skip, jump away from the most beautiful women the world has to offer (Italy, Spain, France, Portugal, Morocco, Eastern Europe)... I'd take that over a trade up program


----------



## laszlo (Mar 9, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> *sigh* Seems like Europeans aint entitled to this trade up scheme (tell me something i dont know - We're never eligible for anything)



no wonder bin laden was pissed off


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Mar 9, 2011)

Anybody know if those satellites are wireless? That would make it totally awesome for me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2011)

ebolamonkey3 said:


> Anybody know if those satellites are wireless? That would make it totally awesome for me



what you are looking for is a Logitech Z5450


----------



## erixx (Mar 9, 2011)

just in case you are missing it (yes you do): go to the logitech site where you live.

in fact there is trade in for other countries


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 9, 2011)

erixx said:


> just in case you are missing it (yes you do): go to the logitech site where you live.
> 
> in fact there is trade in for other countries



yeah - I just found out they do.

----

On a side note - these speakers are £329 on their UK website, 20% off would be like £65 off R.R.P.

Z5500's are still £379 roll:LOL) ordering directly from Logitech is always so over priced. I bought my  Z5500's for £220 not £379.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 9, 2011)

Might just do that Trade-Up program if it works out.. Why not.. If doesn't for me.. Oh, well.. Here to wait for it to come out.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice! I've had the Logitech Z-5500 speakers saved for later in my Amazon cart for the longest time, but I had the feeling Logitech would release new premium speakers any time now, as the Z-5500 had been their flagship speakers since 2006 if I'm not mistaken. 

Boy, am I glad I waited


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 10, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> I wish they'd put more in fideliy than raw power...



Agreed. Until I see some believable frequency response figures, I'll abstain from making a judgement about this new set.


----------



## MikeMurphy (Mar 10, 2011)

500 watts RMS?  Many won't appreciate that statistic since so many companies advertise peak power which has no bearing on performance.

500 watts RMS is insane for a computer speaker setup.  Most home theater setups come nowhere close to 500 watts RMS.

Neat stuff.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 10, 2011)

MikeMurphy said:


> 500 watts RMS?  Many won't appreciate that statistic since so many companies advertise peak power which has no bearing on performance.
> 
> 500 watts RMS is insane for a computer speaker setup.  Most home theater setups come nowhere close to 500 watts RMS.
> 
> Neat stuff.



Whilst that may be true, getting something to go loud is relatively easy.
However, making it sound good at any given loudness is a different matter altogether..
That's the bit I'm interested in


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2011)

replacements indeed, these arent an upgrade. they just replaced the prone to failure control pod.


they really needed a version with HDMI inputs.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> replacements indeed, these arent an upgrade. they just replaced the prone to failure control pod.
> 
> 
> they really needed a version with HDMI inputs.



There you go.. that would make life better. I mean, the "trade in" program is the only reason I think about getting these.. I've been half tempted to sell mine to go receiver and speakers..


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2011)

oh and to the people with their X540's...

i own a set of those as well. they have NOTHING on the z5500's (and therefore, these) in terms of sound quality.


----------



## raptori (Mar 10, 2011)

why there are no more (out of the box) 7.1 speakers


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 10, 2011)

raptori said:


> why there are no more (out of the box) 7.1 speakers



That is a good thought..


----------



## Wile E (Mar 10, 2011)

More overpriced Logitech garbage. I'll buy an Onkyo HTIB for that price, and enjoy something that actually has some fidelity.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> That is a good thought..



because the most popular entertainment (DVD and games consoles) mostly only support 5.1


i'm sure 7.1 will kick off more when HDMI setups continue.



Wile E: overpriced? sure. garbage? no. most people like to be able to buy something decent without needing a degree and years of experience in a field to know what to buy. this will satisfy a hell of a lot of people.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> because the most popular entertainment (DVD and games consoles) mostly only support 5.1
> 
> 
> i'm sure 7.1 will kick off more when HDMI setups continue.
> ...



I just told you what to buy. Onkyo home theatre in a box. Any of them. Example: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003BEDQR6/?tag=tec06d-20

And these are garbage. They have the fidelity of a 10 year old emerson boom box with a subwoofer added for effect.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I just told you what to buy. Onkyo home theatre in a box. Any of them. Example: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003BEDQR6/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> And these are garbage. They have the fidelity of a 10 year old emerson boom box with a subwoofer added for effect.



yeah, find me those for sale in australia, at competing prices. you likely wont be able to.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't know where to shop for stuff there, but even if the HTIB is more expensive, so what? Save up your money and get something even better.

Or save your money period, and just buy an elcheapo 5.1 set from that doesn't have the digital inputs and control box, and just use analog outs from a use Audigy or Xonar or something. Equal fidelity for even less cash.

There really is no excuse to buying this stuff. It just encourages them to continually push out sub-standard, premium priced products. Just like Bose.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 10, 2011)

Energy RC-Micro 5.1 are pretty popular.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 10, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Don't know where to shop for stuff there, but even if the HTIB is more expensive, so what? Save up your money and get something even better.
> 
> Or save your money period, and just buy an elcheapo 5.1 set from that doesn't have the digital inputs and control box, and just use analog outs from a use Audigy or Xonar or something. Equal fidelity for even less cash.
> 
> There really is no excuse to buying this stuff. It just encourages them to continually push out sub-standard, premium priced products. Just like Bose.



Well.. the thing is that this caters to a specific market.
The vast majority of PC users have no need for, or even an idea about, true audio fidelity as such, nor does it really matter.
When comparing apples to apples, Logitech has done quite a good job for what's on offer.
Of course home Hi-Fi will be better, but at what price point do you wish to compare?
A friend of mine in the USA spend HUGE amounts of money on getting the best he could get at the time, including speakers with a nearly linear response from 20-20000Hz.
Things is.. those speakers alone cost him US$250K each.. (yes.. he's a rich bastard!).
However.. his system clarity was defeated by a $250 Technics amp, mated to a $500 pair of Beyerdynamic headphones.
It's horses for courses really 

EDIT: Mussels: JB HiFi sells some of these Onkyo setups. More specialised audio places can probably give you a better range of these products


----------



## Wile E (Mar 10, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Well.. the thing is that this caters to a specific market.
> The vast majority of PC users have no need for, or even an idea about, true audio fidelity as such, nor does it really matter.
> When comparing apples to apples, Logitech has done quite a good job for what's on offer.
> Of course home Hi-Fi will be better, but at what price point do you wish to compare?
> ...


Those that don't need fidelity, can just buy the cheaper alternative I mentioned above.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 10, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Those that don't need fidelity, can just buy the cheaper alternative I mentioned above.



I hear ya mate.
What I simply mean is that these speakers, regardless of what we might think about them, are actually quite good for what they are and offer gamers and movie-watchers alike quite a good audio experience


----------



## Wile E (Mar 10, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> I hear ya mate.
> What I simply mean is that these speakers, regardless of what we might think about them, *are actually quite good for what they are* and offer gamers and movie-watchers alike quite a good audio experience



That's where I disagree. They are terribly overpriced for what they are, therefore, making them a poor purchase. People can have a great (not just good) experience for the same price, or they can have the same just plain old good experience for much less.

Now, if these were in the $200 or less (preferably $175 or less) category, you wouldn't hear much complaint out of me.

You have to factor in price to determine how good they are.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't think Logitech speakers are good for anything.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 10, 2011)

Wile E said:


> That's where I disagree. They are terribly overpriced for what they are, therefore, making them a poor purchase. People can have a great (not just good) experience for the same price, or they can have the same just plain old good experience for much less.
> 
> Now, if these were in the $200 or less (preferably $175 or less) category, you wouldn't hear much complaint out of me.
> 
> You have to factor in price to determine how good they are.



Well.. if the frequency response of this new set is equal to the Z5500, then they're not all that dissimilar to the Onkyo example you gave, at a very similar price-point.
Yes.. the Onkyo would be better overall, but so it should be, as they cater to the home HiFi market


----------



## MikeMurphy (Mar 10, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't think Logitech speakers are good for anything.



Then have something in common.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 10, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't think Logitech speakers are good for anything.



Why not?
I'm the first to arc-up about PC sound systems being less than great, but for the market they cater to, they're quite good - they're just not audiophile quality, but then they don't need to be.
Audiophiles would ignore this market segment completely


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 10, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Why not?
> I'm the first to arc-up about PC sound systems being less than great, but for the market they cater to, they're quite good - they're just not audiophile quality, but then they don't need to be.
> Audiophiles would ignore this market segment completely



I don't like the design, construction or quality of Logitech speakers. I have owned a couple sets in the past (G51, X540, Z5500 and Z680). I think a 2.0 set like the M-Audio Studiophile AV40 is a better choice and more practical for PC.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 10, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't like the design, construction or quality of Logitech speakers. I have owned a couple sets in the past (G51, X540, Z5500 and Z680). I think a 2.0 set like the M-Audio Studiophile AV40 is a better choice and more practical for PC.



Ah, point taken 
I must admit that the Z2300 set I had was quite alright for games/movies.
Of course, for music creation it was rubbish, but again, so are all the PC speaker sets out there.
Again.. for an audiophile (or music creators/manipulators), PC speaker-sets just don't cut it, but they're not part of this group to begin with.
For the majority of PC users, this current set of Logitech speakers (or almost any brand really) will suffice just nicely


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah these arent made for music creation, or even music. they're gamers speakers, and they cater to gaming PC's and current gaming consoles.

just because you can get something that suits your tastes better at the same price, doesnt mean its better for everyone, or that this is junk.

i cant use most high end speakers due to room - i had to use coat hangars and zip ties to wall mount mine, since i have no floor or desk space and i cannot drill holes or attach anything permanently to the walls... so tell me, whats better? logitechs i can use, or bookshelfs i cant?


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> yeah these arent made for music creation, or even music. they're gamers speakers, and they cater to gaming PC's and current gaming consoles.
> 
> just because you can get something that suits your tastes better at the same price, doesnt mean its better for everyone, or that this is junk.
> 
> i cant use most high end speakers due to room - i had to use coat hangars and zip ties to wall mount mine, since i have no floor or desk space and i cannot drill holes or attach anything permanently to the walls... so tell me, whats better? logitechs i can use, or bookshelfs i cant?



I could be a smart-arse and say "use headphones!", but I won't.


Duly noted and agreed.
Horses for courses


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> I could be a smart-arse and say "use headphones!", but I won't.
> 
> 
> Duly noted and agreed.
> Horses for courses



i have the headphones too 


it just annoys me to see people bashing something intended for a different market. These are not high end speakers you dedicate an entire room to, these are for gamers packing speakers into their bedroom.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i have the headphones too
> 
> 
> it just annoys me to see people bashing something intended for a different market. These are not high end speakers you dedicate an entire room to, these are for gamers packing speakers into their bedroom.



Nod.
Apparently, audiophiles are a picky bunch


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i have the headphones too
> 
> 
> it just annoys me to see people bashing something intended for a different market. These are not high end speakers you dedicate an entire room to, these are for gamers packing speakers into their bedroom.



Does it annoy you when people hate on Fruit products for reasons based on the same principle?  probably not.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2011)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Does it annoy you when people hate on Fruit products for reasons based on the same principle?  probably not.



you mean apple bashing? only when there is competing products that do the same thing, for less. i hate iphones, but at least admit ipods have a place in the market (most other PMP's have shitty UI's)


----------



## gallinazo (Mar 10, 2011)

Interesting announce & comments (specially from the audiophiles ), however...Does anyone know if these things finally have magnetic shielding? Or do you still have to make room so you dont screw your other electronics???


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 10, 2011)

gallinazo said:


> Interesting announce & comments (specially from the audiophiles ), however...Does anyone know if these things finally have magnetic shielding? Or do you still have to make room so you dont screw your other electronics???



They've always had magnetic shielding.
Its effectiveness might be arguable though..

EDIT: the subwoofer has, apparently, not been magnetic shielded as such, but again .. this might be a debatable point.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 10, 2011)

in my opinion I think no audio is better than mediocre audio. compromises are taboo on your ears. you either build a home theater or don't.


----------



## gallinazo (Mar 10, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> They've always had magnetic shielding.
> Its effectiveness might be arguable though..
> 
> EDIT: the subwoofer has, apparently, not been magnetic shielded as such, but again .. this might be a debatable point.


 the subW on the z-5500 ain't shielded-ever- which is annoying, and 1 of the reasons I didn't get a replacement for that system (and considering substitutes before the warranty runs out)


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 10, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> in my opinion I think no audio is better than mediocre audio. compromises are taboo on your ears. you either build a home theater or don't.



THX, or home theatre, is already a compromise on true audio as it stands.
Most of the time, however, this sounds just fine.
When working with pure audio, this simply won't cut it :/



gallinazo said:


> the subW on the z-5500 ain't shielded-ever- which is annoying, and 1 of the reasons I didn't get a replacement for that system (and considering substitutes before the warranty runs out)



That's fair enough too, but begs the question: why have your subbie so close to your PC that it could affect it?
I've had a number of very strong magnets hanging off HDDs to see how this would affect said HDDs and had a zero affect on the HDDs, so for any speaker to cause grief, I'm intrigued how this has adversely affected anyone's PC?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> in my opinion I think no audio is better than mediocre audio. compromises are taboo on your ears. you either build a home theater or don't.



in order to meet your level of standards, no one would have any audio at all, or keyboards for that matter.

i dunno, i can draw a line between what i need, and what i think others need. forcing my opinions upon others seems... douchey.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> in order to meet your level of standards, no one would have any audio at all, or keyboards for that matter.
> 
> i dunno, i can draw a line between what i need, and what i think others need. forcing my opinions upon others seems... douchey.





One's ears are one's judgement


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> in order to meet your level of standards, no one would have any audio at all, or keyboards for that matter.
> 
> i dunno, i can draw a line between what i need, and what i think others need. forcing my opinions upon others seems... douchey.



negative.


----------



## Frick (Mar 10, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> One's ears are one's judgement



Well yes and no. Go to a proper audio store and listen to an awesome $20,000 setup and then listen to something on your phone using $5 ear plugs you bought at an airport. You WILL hear a huge difference (maybe especially when playing lower volumes), but the question is how much you care for it and how much money you're willing to spend.

The same goes for a 2.1 Linn setup actually.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 10, 2011)

It boils down to one very simple truth: Just because you care, doesn't mean others will,  or have to.

This is virtually applicable to everything, from power tools to computers to phones to bread to milk to condoms. And why do people do this all the time, even when they knew the logic behind it? We know perfectly why.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 10, 2011)

Frick said:


> Well yes and no. Go to a proper audio store and listen to an awesome $20,000 setup and then listen to something on your phone using $5 ear plugs you bought at an airport. You WILL hear a huge difference (maybe especially when playing lower volumes), but the question is how much you care for it and how much money you're willing to spend.
> 
> The same goes for a 2.1 Linn setup actually.



My dear fellow.. I'm a composer & am quite aware of limitations in the audio field.
As such, though, I'm also acutely aware of the limitations that are placed upon the PC crowd when it comes to PC audio.
I agree with you whole-heartedly, but the point here is what is best for the market catered to and in this instance, I'm not so sure Logitech is all that far off the mark, so to speak.

For what it is and for the market catered to, I'm yet to be convinced this setup is as bad as some would make it out to be.


----------



## gallinazo (Mar 10, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> That's fair enough too, but begs the question: why have your subbie so close to your PC that it could affect it?


 I don't, I try to keep it as far as i can given the space & stuff, but still is kindda annoying, and I haven't ruined any other electronic (yet) because the z-5500 came with a warning sticker in the sub about leaving...60 cms (if I remember well) between the sub and any other thing, which I have followed


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 10, 2011)

gallinazo said:


> I don't, I try to keep it as far as i can given the space & stuff, but still is kindda annoying, and I haven't ruined any other electronic (yet) because the z-5500 came with a warning sticker in the sub about leaving...60 cms (if I remember well) between the sub and any other thing, which I have followed



Sweeet! 
So.. you had issues even after following these "instructions"?


----------



## gallinazo (Mar 10, 2011)

Aside that the central channel died quite fast??? Not really. Theres the risk mentioned back in the day by sites reviews (& Logitech themselves) which as i said Im not interested in "testing" But no other serious problems, though Im interested in upgrading, but due to some complications (mainly extra expenses that keep on poping, preventing me from saving & going to a better option) I have not proceeded yet to make a move.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 10, 2011)

gallinazo said:


> Aside that the central channel died quite fast??? Not really. Theres the risk mentioned back in the day by sites reviews (& Logitech themselves) which as i said Im not interested in "testing" But no other serious problems, though Im interested in upgrading, but due to some complications (mainly extra expenses that keep on poping, preventing me from saving & going to a better option) I have not proceeded yet to make a move.



Point taken 

You may wish to follow Wile_E's advice and go for something like the suggested Onkyo instead.
Your ears will love you for it 

Or not, as the case may be


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 10, 2011)

consumers need to manage budgets, make better decisions and stop compromising. people don't seem to compromise on picture quality but when it comes to audio consumers will spend $4000 on a television but only $300 on speakers.

it's 6:30 in the morning am I making sense?


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 10, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> consumers need to manage budgets, make better decisions and stop compromising. people don't seem to compromise on picture quality but when it comes to audio consumers will spend $4000 on a television and only $300 on speakers.
> 
> it's 6:30 in the morning am I making sense?



Too true .. on both accounts XD
Truth lies in the ear of the beholder


----------



## gallinazo (Mar 10, 2011)

Actually, my candidates did not include Onkyo (at least on speakers) My candidates so far, putting aside the last resort of Teufel PC speakers, are (in case you or anyone on this thread is interested in knowing) the following contenders  :

Mirage Omnis < om-5>
B&W < M1 - MT30 pack>
Cambridge <Minx>
Prestige <Milleniaone>
polk <blackstone>
or perhaps something from NHT or Energy  don't know yet, and then I will have to deal with getting a receiver, which is something I _really don't like_ about hifi HT stuff - and where I have to give an advantage point to PC speakers


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 10, 2011)

gallinazo said:


> Actually, my candidates did not include Onkyo (at least on speakers) My candidates so far, putting aside the last resort of Teufel PC speakers, are (in case you or anyone on this thread is interested in knowing) the following contenders  :
> 
> Mirage Omnis < om-5>
> B&W < M1 - MT30 pack>
> ...



Understood, albeit that I'm a bit miffed about the Cambridge inclusion.
HT will always represent a compromise of sorts, so whatever is capable of giving you the best clarity at your preferred price-point, is the one to go for, regardless of brand (most tend to be within 1% of each other anyway, and a difference you can only notice if you're picky AND wearing headphones ).

EDIT: *really* picky xD


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 10, 2011)

gallinazo said:


> Actually, my candidates did not include Onkyo (at least on speakers) My candidates so far, putting aside the last resort of Teufel PC speakers, are (in case you or anyone on this thread is interested in knowing) the following contenders  :
> 
> Mirage Omnis < om-5>
> B&W < M1 - MT30 pack>
> ...



Energy RC-Micros

Jamo S606HCS3 5.0 with Bic F12

Definitive Technology Mythos


----------



## iluv2fly (Mar 10, 2011)

*I hope the Z906 aren't as bad as the Logitech Z-5500 !*

I hope the Z906 aren't as bad as the Logitech Z-5500 Digital 5.1 Speaker system. I bought the Z-5500 after my Klipsch Promedia 5.1 died. I was stunned by how bad the Z-5500 was in comparison. People who liked the Z-5500 never compared them against anything else. Boomy, high pitched with no middle :-( 

The Z-5500 was all about good looks, performance was secondary. I swapped out the satellite speakers that came with the Z-5500 system for my Klipsch Promedia speakers and there was a great improvement in sound quality.

I wish Klipsch would get back into making 5.1 Speaker systems for computers since all I have owned by Logitech has been about the Bling not so much quality 

I really hope that this time around it is about the sound quality and not the cool look!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> yeah these arent made for music creation, or even music. they're gamers speakers, and they cater to gaming PC's and current gaming consoles.
> 
> just because you can get something that suits your tastes better at the same price, doesnt mean its better for everyone, or that this is junk.
> 
> i cant use most high end speakers due to room - i had to use coat hangars and zip ties to wall mount mine, since i have no floor or desk space and i cannot drill holes or attach anything permanently to the walls... so tell me, whats better? logitechs i can use, or bookshelfs i cant?


Even in that situation, these are still junk. For the amount of money they are charging, they should have better quality speakers (at least give us a proper 2 way design on the sats, ffs.), and HDMI inputs.

And for your space? Polk RM6750's with amp of your choice. Sats are the same relative size, and sound several times better. Polk Audio RM6750 Black 5.1CH Home Theater Speaker...

These are terrible speakers. If they were half the price, they would be great. If they offered more for the money than they currently do, they would be great. They fail on both accounts.

Again, it is the price that makes these shitty speakers. People need to realize they are being gouged. Buying these is no different in principle than buying a MacBook Pro.



gallinazo said:


> Actually, my candidates did not include Onkyo (at least on speakers) My candidates so far, putting aside the last resort of Teufel PC speakers, are (in case you or anyone on this thread is interested in knowing) the following contenders  :
> 
> Mirage Omnis < om-5>
> B&W < M1 - MT30 pack>
> ...



If it's gonna be PC sound only, you can use analog out straight into a 5 channel amp, and just use the PC to control the volume.

Also look into Paradigm. 

Hsu Research for subs in the bang for buck category. They are a direct order company, so there subs compete with the major brands, but at a much lower price point for the same level of performance.



iluv2fly said:


> I hope the Z906 aren't as bad as the Logitech Z-5500 Digital 5.1 Speaker system. I bought the Z-5500 after my Klipsch Promedia 5.1 died. I was stunned by how bad the Z-5500 was in comparison. People who liked the Z-5500 never compared them against anything else. Boomy, high pitched with no middle :-(
> 
> The Z-5500 was all about good looks, performance was secondary. I swapped out the satellite speakers that came with the Z-5500 system for my Klipsch Promedia speakers and there was a great improvement in sound quality.
> 
> ...



Do yourself a favor, and buy a home theater setup. If you absolutely can't fit a receiver, look into powered studio monitors.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Even in that situation, these are still junk. For the amount of money they are charging, they should have better quality speakers (at least give us a proper 2 way design on the sats, ffs.), and HDMI inputs.
> 
> And for your space? Polk RM6750's with amp of your choice. Sats are the same relative size, and sound several times better. Polk Audio RM6750 Black 5.1CH Home Theater Speaker...



and as far as i can see, those only have two stereo inputs? no SPDIF, no DD/DTS? what am i missing?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> and as far as i can see, those only have two stereo inputs? no SPDIF, no DD/DTS? what am i missing?



They need to be amped. I'm just showing you that Home Theater doesn't mean you have to have large floorstanding or bookshelf speakers. There are plenty of Micro sat options that sound infinitely better than anything Logitech produces.

And I call BS on not being able to fit Small bookshelf speakers anyway. Where there's a will, there's a way. Get a different desk, buy some speaker stands, hang them on your wall anyway and just learn how to use Spackle and paint, or redneck engineer a solution.

There simply is no excuse to buy these speakers for this amount of money, period.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 11, 2011)

sorry but that is no where near "theater quality."


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> sorry but that is no where near "theater quality."



Sure it is...in a 4x8x8 box of a room. Screaming loud, crappy sound, either too much, or too little bass. Seems like ever theatre I've been to.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 11, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Sure it is...in a 4x8x8 box of a room. Screaming loud, crappy sound, either too much, or too little bass. Seems like ever theatre I've been to.



ahh, i see what you did there.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> ahh, i see what you did there.



Well, it brings up a critical point.

I've not met one person that actually set up thier speakers in the same fashion they are tested with. Usually testing involves placing mics in a "sweetspot" where the audio is near-perfect, and in most theatres, that spot just doesn't even exist.

Get this, the THX certifcation has nothing to do with theatre sound, even. 



> THX Certified Multimedia Products are designed and engineered for PC gaming and multimedia on the desktop.







Did you catch that?



> Distortion-free Playback: THX Certified Receivers and speakers are designed to recreate Reference Level with minimal distortion.



And that is all THX means.


:shadedshu


yippie. Yahoo.



> Manufacturing receivers and speakers that can achieve THX Reference Level is no simple task. It requires a tremendous amount of power to drive an audio system effortlessly without clipping or distorting. *To ensure the audio products can reach this peak performance, THX developed a set of standards as part of its THX Ultra2, THX Select2 and I/S Plus certifications*






			
				logitech said:
			
		

> distortion-free bass.







Nuff said.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 11, 2011)

meh, i could give a rat's ass about george lucas' idea of quality audio... 

the theaters around me all have very good audio. clean and crisp and rarely too loud or too soft. also, the surround in most occasions punches through nicely. that being said, i can see how a lot of theaters lack the proper acoustics and equipment to match.

im a bit of an audiophile so im willing to spend a bit extra on a nice setup for our media room. i also am not willing to be raked over the coals though for great sound. it is amazing how simply doing a couple hours of research on sound design can stretch a budget. if any of you lived in my area i would invite you over for a screening of master and commander on bluray. you would think i spent $20,000 on the setup but that's not even close.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2011)

Sure. Definitely possible.

It's also possible these speakers can do a pretty good job...in the right environment. Chances are, it wasn't someone's messy bedroom they were "tested" in, either.

THX means minimal distortion, not distortion-free, so there's something to be said there.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 11, 2011)

even in a laboratory these speakers won't sound theater quality though.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 11, 2011)

Perhaps half the issue here is the non-standardised methodology of what is classed as "theatre quality".
Sure, the original standard of THX was quite good (in keeping with the equipment available at the time for most theatres/home users), negating the need for anything less than 40Hz was, in my opinion, just outrageous.
Since then (early 80's I believe, but I cannot find the link atm :/), the standard has been upgraded.
All it boils down to is:
1. the hearing of the user;
2. usage of the set-up in question (games/music/movies/mixture thereof/whatever);
3. cost of said equipment.

Most people will look at the dollar value long before anything else comes into the equation - we all know that.
The [semi]audiophiles amongst us know that *ANY* speaker-set designed for the PC will be crud to our delicate hearing p), but they *DO* fulfill a role in the market segment they cater to.
What matters then is how well they cater to this segment and I believe Logitech does so quite well.
As has been pointed out many times before, this may not be at a pre-conceived price-point, or even alluded to such, but it *DOES* fulfill its role for those using these PC set-ups.

Again.. an audiophile or music purist, wouldn't touch anything marketed as or designed for "PC/iPod user", as this is substandard, especially when mated to on-board sound.
For gaming, however, they do the job just nicely and that's all that matters to the consumer in the end.

One can talk endlessly about the pros & cons of PC sound and/or speaker-sets, but in the end the major players are targeting their segment of the market rather well, with equipment of acceptable quality for the roles they're meant to play.
If you want true audio-fidelity, you wouldn't even bother with this market segment, or speakers for that matter (outside of the sound-scape environment).

All a user can be recommended to do, is buy the best they can get for the PC and encourage the use of an EQ for personal listening pleasure 
The brand of said equipment is, ultimately, of no real consequence at all.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 11, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Perhaps half the issue here is the non-standardised methodology of what is classed as "theatre quality".
> Sure, the original standard of THX was quite good (in keeping with the equipment available at the time for most theatres/home users), negating the need for anything less than 40Hz was, in my opinion, just outrageous.
> Since then (early 80's I believe, but I cannot find the link atm :/), the standard has been upgraded.
> All it boils down to is:
> ...



i still think that in the end for the money a consumer can purchase for slightly more money a HTIB that sounds far better than this logitech setup. sorry for the run on sentence but it is late and i need bed.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Perhaps half the issue here is the non-standardised methodology of what is classed as "theatre quality".
> Sure, the original standard of THX was quite good (in keeping with the equipment available at the time for most theatres/home users), negating the need for anything less than 40Hz was, in my opinion, just outrageous.
> Since then (early 80's I believe, but I cannot find the link atm :/), the standard has been upgraded.
> All it boils down to is:
> ...


These do not do their job nicely. A 5.1 set that costs half as much will sound just as good, and fulfill the role of the gamer perfectly. There is absolutely no reason to buy these speakers.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 11, 2011)

Wile E said:


> These do not do their job nicely. A 5.1 set that costs half as much will sound just as good, and fulfill the role of the gamer perfectly. There is absolutely no reason to buy these speakers.



With all due respect, the system you showed as an example doesn't even have the same sensitivity or frequency response & cannot, therefore, be put in the same class, even if the components used are of a far higher quality..

Once again.. I agree with you on an audio level.
BUT!
For what they are AND the market they cater to, Logitech, Klipsch et al, do a decent enough job to cater to said market.

If you want true Fidelity.. why are you even looking here?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> With all due respect, the system you showed as an example doesn't even have the same sensitivity or frequency response & cannot, therefore, be put in the same class, even if the components used are of a far higher quality..
> 
> Once again.. I agree with you on an audio level.
> BUT!
> ...



No, what I posted earlier is better in every way. Better, more flat response, higher sensitivity and, when paired with a good receiver, also more powerful. Logitech overrates their stuff, in case you didn't know. They list their RMS output at a much higher THD than the likes of Onkyo and such.

And you still seem to be missing something here. These speakers cost $350. You can get "good enough for the gamer" for at least half of that. Sonically speaking, these offer no benefit over a much cheaper computer speaker set.

I'll say it again. There is no reason to buy these at this price. $200? Sure, worth every penny very likely. But for $350, they need to be offering much, much more than they are. Hell, these don't even have HDMI input. It's just unacceptable all the way around. They are severely price gouging.

These are in no way worth what they charge. That, by definition, makes them a piece of shit.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 11, 2011)

Wile E said:


> No, what I posted earlier is better in every way. Better, more flat response, higher sensitivity and, when paired with a good receiver, also more powerful. Logitech overrates their stuff, in case you didn't know. They list their RMS output at a much higher THD than the likes of Onkyo and such.
> 
> And you still seem to be missing something here. These speakers cost $350. You can get "good enough for the gamer" for at least half of that. Sonically speaking, these offer no benefit over a much cheaper computer speaker set.
> 
> ...



Yes. And no.
To begin with the sensitivity of this new set would have to be around that of the old set (>115Db & 33-20KHz - far outstripping your given example, but let's not get picky).
Home HiFi caters to a different market and this is what you fail to see.
Yes.. these Logitech speakers are a ridiculous price - we all agree on that, but at the same time, the market they cater to is willing to pay such a price, for whatever reason might miff you or me.
Such is as it is.



TIGR said:


> IIRC, the Z-5500 came with a 3a fuse. That didn't inspire confidence in its 505w RMS rating..


4A actually, but point is certainly taken 

Perhaps this seems clear as mud, when it's clear as day to me: HiFi is for the audio-sensitive people amongst us (yes.. this includes me).
PC-audio speakers is for the gamer's market, as was already pointed out by Mussels as well.

Never the twain shall meet


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Yes. And no.
> To begin with the sensitivity of this new set would have to be around that of the old set (>115Db & 33-20KHz - far outstripping your given example, but let's not get picky).
> Home HiFi caters to a different market and this is what you fail to see.
> Yes.. these Logitech speakers are a ridiculous price - we all agree on that, but at the same time, the market they cater to is willing to pay such a price, for whatever reason might miff you or me.
> ...


No, Logitech's specs are full of shit. Totally exaggerated.  They do not hit their ratings AT ALL. What I posted has much more honest specs listed. Those speakers I posted are better in every single way. They take less power for a given volume, have a flatter response curve, have more clean output on the sub, and have better overall frequency response. When paired with a decent amp, the sats have more power output as well. For the record, the sub actually hits below 30hz with proper placement. Polk rated it in a test chamber, not in an optimal placement setting. I know, because I own that set for my gaming only computer with limited space. 

And a gamer willing to pay the price for these makes them no less a shit product.

Gamers will continue to fork out outrageous sums of money for inferior products unless somebody continues to try to educate them, and points them in the right direction. At very least it will force manufacturers to lower their prices, but preferably, it will force the to release a higher quality product for the price. We need more of a push towards audio quality in the industry. We are desperately missing things like the ProMedia 5.1 sets, or the M Audio LX4 sets of yesteryear. Instead we pay similar prices for 1/3 the quality. It's sickening what companies like Logitech have done to the industry.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 11, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Gamers will continue to fork out outrageous sums of money for inferior products



This is the point I'm making here 
For every market, there's a customer willing to pay the price.
Anything beyond said market is, in all reality, quite academic.
Neither you nor me would pay such money for such a product, but the vast majority out there would, because *it sounds good* to them & it's easy to use & set up.
Regardless of what we might think, this is a good move (business-wise) by any company - be it Logitech, Klipsch or whomever.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> This is the point I'm making here
> For every market, there's a customer willing to pay the price.
> Anything beyond said market is, in all reality, quite academic.
> Neither you nor me would pay such money for such a product, but the vast majority out there would, because *it sounds good* to them & it's easy to use & set up.
> Regardless of what we might think, this is a good move (business-wise) by any company - be it Logitech, Klipsch or whomever.



Unless we educate said gamers, and they again demand more.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 11, 2011)

I got my z-5500 for new at half price. So i'm happy with them, why are these superior/better/different?


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Also look into Paradigm.



I got a pair of Paradigm Cinema 110 in my bedroom. love them.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes to both of the above 
Education is the key, but how many will be persuaded to "see the light" (for lack of a better phrase)?
You buy your PC, and your printer and whatever else and "oh.. are those speakers any good?".
"Yes sir, they will shake your house's foundations whilst playing WoW!".
"Awesomesaucenecessity! I'll take them too!"

Not..
"They're OK if you're stuck in a student's dorm, but in all reality.. you should go the shop xyw for a much better system that will shake your neighbourhood to its foundations, with clear resonance to boot".

Easy sale.
Been there.
Done that.
AND .. totally disagree with such methods, but such is the way it is :/


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> I got my z-5500 for new at half price. So i'm happy with them, why are these superior/better/different?



Half price as in $175? If so, they are worth that much.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 11, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Half price as in $175? If so, they are worth that much.



As in I complained to Logitech that my £15 speakers were going to crap after 3/4 years of use, and they gave me a 50% of coupon. I used it to full advantage and scored the z-5500 with 50% of what ever the retail price was back then. About a year ago.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 11, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> As in I complained to Logitech that my £15 speakers were going to crap after 3/4 years of use, and they gave me a 50% of coupon. I used it to full advantage and scored the z-5500 with 50% of what ever the retail price was back then. About a year ago.



Nice move mate XD
Well.. as Wile_E pointed out, for that price, the Z-5500 is quite acceptable indeed


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Nice move mate XD
> Well.. as Wile_E pointed out, for that price, the Z-5500 is quite acceptable indeed



i got mine for $300 Au, about 3 years ago. rating them based on logitechs RRP is stupid, as their RRP is waaaaaay above what most places charge.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 12, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> As in I complained to Logitech that my £15 speakers were going to crap after 3/4 years of use, and they gave me a 50% of coupon. I used it to full advantage and scored the z-5500 with 50% of what ever the retail price was back then. About a year ago.



They are worth every penny of 50% off of MSRP. If that was their regular price, I would not issue a single complaint, well, other than they needed to add HDMI input support this time around.

What makes them crappy is the price they command for their performance level.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 13, 2011)

Me likey and I love the receiver it has. Same price as the z5500s now it seems.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 13, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Well.. the thing is that this caters to a specific market.
> The vast majority of PC users have no need for, or even an idea about, true audio fidelity as such, nor does it really matter.
> When comparing apples to apples, Logitech has done quite a good job for what's on offer.
> Of course home Hi-Fi will be better, but at what price point do you wish to compare?
> ...




LOL @ your friend no offense but because the price is sky high don't mean it's better.  But obviously he don't know what he is buying and just goes by a price tag nor did any research in what he is buying..

IF i had that kind of money i would not spend that much there is no need and secondly i be able to venture out to test more hardware and speakers to see if there to my liking as there is so many different sound quality's out there which  match different types of music\usages.

And as for Technics like what the hell there a great brand but still they make different sounding amps and i have had ones in the past that were more forceful were the sound is forced to you which in turn is bad for music by Bob Marley say then i have more of a ladeback sound from there stuff too which work better with said music.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 13, 2011)

xaira said:


> my x540 destroys this



dont get too excited. you still have logitech speakers. i do too but i am getting rid of them for some real speakers


----------



## senna89 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Raptory* u have a PM


----------

